# What color am I??



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

This is my first post, so go easy  

I'm considering this filly - she's a TB, sire is overo (DNA tested) and sabino (according to breeder, not sure if he was tested). Dam is solid bay

She has strange (to me!) facial markings, the high socks and a dime sized white spot on her belly










Face - one bigger white spot and 2 smaller, also has (or had - can only really see it in a foal pic) white on the corner of her eye:









chin white:









belly spot:









gangly yearling pic!









Daddy:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chestnut sabino. I don't see frame off the bat, but it wouldn't hurt to test her if you ever look at breeding down the line. The leg white and its jaggedness, the belly spot, and her white lip are all very typical sabino traits.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The funky face white is cause by white suppresion genes and she has a very, very minimal badger face going on imo.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is beautiful and fascinating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with sabino and was going to mention how she has a badger face as well. 

Did the sure only test for sabino? I see you say overo but there's many patterns that fall under that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bridgertrot, when most people say overo positive or negative, they're referring to frame, as that one is the important one to actually test for. He's frame positive. The OP said that the owner said the sire was a sabino also, but doesn't remember if he was for sure tested for it.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd say she is overo for certain. Her stockings are too high for a normal non-pinto/overo


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

thanks for all the responses! I'm going to have her tested as soon as she gets here  and will update with the results. I'm curious about the badger face and white suppressor genes - the stallion has thrown a number of LOUD overo babies out of solid or minimally marked mares. I'm guessing this means her has a suppressor gene (because of his minimal markings) and has potentially passed it on to her? Does that also mean that she'll have the potential to out produce herself in the white markings department?

thanks again! I'm loving this forum - color genetics have been fascinating to me since I was a kid!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know squat about colors and patterns but love her facial markings!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Bridgertrot, when most people say overo positive or negative, they're referring to frame, as that one is the important one to actually test for. He's frame positive. The OP said that the owner said the sire was a sabino also, but doesn't remember if he was for sure tested for it.


Ah yes, I guess I've seen that before but I've been so used to referring to it as frame.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I disagree with the sabino, sabino is speckled and jagged, she just appears to be Minimal Overo, due to her leg markings jagged but solid look, overo tends to appear on the face so it seem appropriate to say shes simply overo like her daddy.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I disagree with the sabino, sabino is speckled and jagged, she just appears to be Minimal Overo, due to her leg markings jagged but solid look, overo tends to appear on the face so it seem appropriate to say shes simply overo like her daddy.


"Simply overo" could still mean sabino as it is an archaic, catch-all term for people who can't tell the difference between the three patterns it describes, or are too lazy to be bothered. The "overo" to which you refer is probably frame, which doesn't cause leg white, so there has to be something else going on.


----------

